# Aikido Journal and Aikido Expo/Russian Aiki



## Rommel (Mar 20, 2003)

As a former Aikidoka I am so happy that systema is gaining acceptance in the Aikido world. Both arts really tie in very well. For those interested there is a thread for discussing systema in the Aikido Journal Web page.

Here is the link: http://65.119.177.201/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=43


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

Are you a former Aikidoka because of Systema, or had you stopped training Aikido before you found out about Systema?


----------



## Rommel (Apr 10, 2003)

I gave up aikido because of systema. At first when I came to Toronto I had wanted to train in both systems, but after two weeks of training in systema, I realized that I had found the right way when it comes to martial arts. This was what I had been looking for all my life. Even my randori was more like systema before I even knew about systema. This was frowned upon by my teachers who insisted on purity of technique while I was doing natural movements.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

Systema seems to make a lot of converts!


----------



## Rommel (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm a nobody. Check out James Williams, Arthur Sennott, Martin Wheeler, Furtry and Rob Poyton's background as well as Ken Good among many others.


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 11, 2003)

> Systema seems to make a lot of converts!



*chuckle*  Yes...it sure does, man...it sure does


----------



## Furtry (Apr 11, 2003)

I wouldn't call my self a convert as I always new, due to real life experiences, that the other MAs I had studied were unrealistic.
I'm not putting them down, in fact I respect them a great deal, as it's a learned skill that takes allot of character to develop and vie versa.
Systema synergies everything in my life not just the study of MA.


----------



## NYCRonin (Apr 27, 2003)

I have found Systema to be the best 'living' expression of a complete, modern 'warrior way' of life. (Note: BujinKan Nin-Po, to me, is the best of the 'classical' type that I studied).
 I will celebrate my 40th year of study of 'the arts' this October...it's been an interesting path from my first ShotoKan/Judo lessons at the Boy's Club of Flatbush, Brooklyn- back in 1963. I have been privaleged to study under many great practitioners in many of the world's combative methods...all fascinating studies. I accumulated numerous dark colored bands of cloth, patches, gloves, and other 'rank' designations and memorabilia but more importantly...I have,  from my practice, enjoyed an exciting life.
   I 'work' Systema now (still look in on old friends from time to time) and know that this is my 'home' and where I will remain for the remainder of my days. The methods are so different from my previous studies...the people involved so unique and genuine...I am a happy lil' warrior now.


----------

